# Parting out '83 Ur Q



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Mars red. Everything that I don't need for my Sport Quattro clone is being sold off. Front fenders, bumper, valence, hood, rear bumper are off now. Rear valence soon. Glass next week. Doors soon. Front seats are crap...maybe good for the frames?? Rear seats (black) are whole but faded badly. Rear side panels and rear window package shelf or whatever it's called are ok. Wiring harness (used in a box, don't know how good it is).

How do you guys want me to do this...pm me your requests and I'll email photos back? Or should I put a bunch of photos here in the thread??

THANKS!!

-George


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*a*

George , I'm interested in the front fenders and have questions on some other parts.. Can you shoot Me a contact number ? 

Travis [email protected]


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

DOH!!!!!

It's your car, and I respect that...and I realise it has fallen into disrepair.

But this pains me.
I helped the lady owner get this thing running....


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry Sepp!!

But just think what it will become!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

George in NH said:


> Sorry Sepp!!
> 
> But just think what it will become!!


The phoenix...

you cannot let us down man. :laugh:


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Not a chance, buddy!! Besides, everybody is watching me!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

yes! You do have everyone's attention! That's for sure! :laugh:


----------



## Tonyvwgolfmk2 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Front fenders*

hi

i was wondering where are you from ? I am interested in buying the front fenders if still available.
You can contact me at [email protected] 

Tony


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Tony-

Sorry, the fenders are already sold.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## lada03 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Urq*

Hi George,
This is Artur. Thanks again for the rear valence.

So are you ready to part out the small bits and pieces?


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Artur! :wave:

Sorry, I didn't know your post was here!! 

Wanna laugh?? I was thinking of getting in touch with you today! I was up on the high shelf between my lifts moving the seats around and I thought "what a pain in the ass!!" There hasn't been any interest in them, and I could use the space. I'll go back and look for your old email to find the pics of the pieces you need and email you.

If I deleted your email for some reason, I'll get back in touch with you here. 

How is the rear valence working out?

Take it easy!

-George


----------



## lada03 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Valence looks good.*

George, 
I sent you an email (with pictures


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Motor, gearbox, axles, driveshaft, diff., doors w/glass, door panels, windshield are now available.

Car had 127,000 miles.


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*re: urq motor etc.*

What are you putting into the shorty?
Are you pulling the entire CIS system with the motor?


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi- 

I'm sorry, I didn't know this post was here! 

The entire stock motor and gearbox is out and none of it will be used in the SQ. It's sitting on blocks wrapped in plastic and covered with a big tarp....waiting for someone to buy it!!! 

The SQ will have an AAN 20vt.... 

-George


----------



## Tonyvwgolfmk2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you still have the entire car? If yes, can i have it? Where is the car from, and where are you located 9 country, state/ province, and city. 

[email protected]


Tony


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Tony-

Sorry, you can't have the car! I'm keeping the shell to make a SQ. The rest of the car is being parted....and there's still some stuff available. Check out the thread on motorgeek....it has the same title as this thread......there's a list of whats left there.

Thanks!

-George


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*parts*

George: just picked up an '85 and could use some parts; pm me. Chris


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*be carful*

Watch arter closely.


----------

